# carpet siblings



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi, im not sure on all this carpet genetic thing so thought id ask on here, im getting a breeding pair of 50% jungle jag sibling carpets, what would they produce??? What is the sibling thing about??? and how do you get jungle jags anyway??

cheers


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

A jag sib is a none jag animal from a jag parentage.
As they don't carry the jag gene you won't get any jags from pairing siblings.
To produce Jags you need a jag parent.....
There's a thread on carpet genetics, do a search on that and it should explain things.


----------



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

ok mate cheers


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

What is the jar gene? I mean what the difference between a jungle and a jungle jag?


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Read and learn: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/593440-carpet-python-genetics-thread.html


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

So its a morph of costals, which is then bred into other species' What is the visual differences i.e. could you tell a jungle jar from a jungle without papers? 
Im going to try and learn genetics today, Trying to understand that thread has inspired me!


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

mooshu said:


> So its a morph of costals, which is then bred into other species' What is the visual differences i.e. could you tell a jungle jar from a jungle without papers?
> Im going to try and learn genetics today, Trying to understand that thread has inspired me!


The difference between Jags and Jungles is huge, you can definitely tell the difference papers or no papers. What confuses people most of the time is when Jungle Jag siblings are mentioned, these animals are not Jags and do not carry the Jag mutation. It's either a Jag or it isn't, no inbetween.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

So that makes the jag gene a dominant gene!? Im still trying to get my head round it all.


----------



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks people and im still trying to get my head around it aswell


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

mooshu said:


> So that makes the jag gene a dominant gene!? Im still trying to get my head round it all.


Codominant. Half the offspring are Jags, the other half siblings. Read the thread, all the answers are in there and any questions, ask them on that thread, I'm trying to make it a one stop resource for anyone confused by Morelia genetics.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

mooshu said:


> Im going to try and learn genetics today, Trying to understand that thread has inspired me!


The glossary and the dominant/codominant/recessive pages at The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction may be helpful. Most other herper genetics web pages have more or less serious errors of commision or omission.

Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers costs about $15 USA and is one of the better sources. Also the USA National Institute of Health's Genetics Home Reference (free download -- Genetics Home Reference - Your guide to understanding genetic conditions), The GHR is aimed at humans, so you have to skip the sexlinkage part. But otherwise the principles are the same for humans, corn, fruit flies, and royal pythons.

Good luck.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Well when you say it like that its obvious! :lol2:
I've read the thread and I think I've got it!


----------



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

so what would you get if you bred a sib to a sib?????? still blaggin me lol


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Arachnmania said:


> so what would you get if you bred a sib to a sib?????? still blaggin me lol


Depends what type of sibs you bred together, if they were both the same type of sibs then your offspring would be the same as the sire and dam.


----------



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

well the pair im getting are %50 jungle jag sibs


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Arachnmania said:


> well the pair im getting are %50 jungle jag sibs


If we forget the fact that they are sibs, they're basically 50% Jungle Coastals so breeding them together will make more 50% Jungle Coastals. I'm probably going to get flamed for this but if you want my honest opinion I wouldn't breed those snakes together. Sibs are "usually" a pain to sell and not many people are interested in them unless they are spectacular ones (like Terry's recent Caramel Diamond Jungle sibs) The best thing I can think of to breed a 50% Jungle Jag sib to is a 50% Jungle Jag, the resulting offspring would be: half a clutch of 50% Jungle Jags and half a clutch of 50% Jungle Jag sibs. At least that way you'll be able to sell on half the offspring with no trouble. Shaunyboy is always telling me how he plans on getting a Black Head Python to feed the sibs to! I wouldn't be able to do that personally but I can see the logic in his argument.


----------



## Arachnmania (Apr 2, 2010)

ok cheers for the info mate


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

so basically 'sibling' is a bulls**t way of selling an animal _without_ the jaguar gene to unsuspecting (read: people like me who don't know what it means) customers?


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

eeji said:


> so basically 'sibling' is a bulls**t way of selling an animal _without_ the jaguar gene to unsuspecting (read: people like me who don't know what it means) customers?


Sometimes unsuspecting customers get confused by the terminology and think that they're buying a Jag, yes. But a good seller will explain to the customer what it is they're buying. I don't think the term sibling is a marketing technique though, it's more a way of letting the buyer know where the offspring came from. Sibs quite often have very unusual patterns that are not genetic, if they weren't given the title of "sib" then someone (like me) could think that they've found a truly unique specimen and try to prove out a trait, calling it a sib let's me know straight away that the animal looks strange because it's a sib and not because it's carries a possible new mutation.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ah right  Its like its a polygenetic thing that is somehow linked to jag, ie its not a jag, BUT it has inherited some 'differences' from the norm


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

eeji said:


> ah right  Its like its a polygenetic thing that is somehow linked to jag, ie its not a jag, BUT it has inherited some 'differences' from the norm


I'm not sure. Many Coastal x Coastal jag siblings i've seen look like Coastals. Although some Jag sibs look funky - striped/blotched etc.
Perhaps it has as much to do with the % IJ/Jungle/Bredle etc crossed into the Coastal as the 'jag sib' part?


----------

